# Looking to worship in Cincinatti tomorrow... any suggestions?



## yoyoceramic (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I will be visiting Cincinnati tomorrow and can't wait to visit a new church. I would love some recommendations.

I found this post: http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/good-doctrinal-churches-1313/

But it is several years old... are there any more recent recommendations?

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2010)

Have wheels? It's only a couple of hours to Lousiville.

Home - MIDLANE PARK PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH


----------



## raekwon (Oct 23, 2010)

New City Presbyterian Church

PCA plant in Cincy. Good folks there.


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking at the web sites of the PCA churches on the Ohio side of the river, I'd suggest avoiding New City, but two of the other three appear to be worth trying: Church of the Covenant and Faith. North Cincinnatti Community Church, based on the website, I'd grade as 'can't tell'.

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




raekwon said:


> New City Presbyterian Church
> 
> PCA plant in Cincy. Good folks there.



Sounds a bit 'seeker sensitve'

"We design our worship in order to create space for believers to be encouraged, instructed, and challenged and for seekers to hear and understand the invitation of the gospel." They use the appropriate buzzwords such as "Authentic Community" and "develop and empower leaders" as well.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 23, 2010)

It's sad that such a description reads "AVOID" to some folks.

Carry on, Mark. There are plenty of solid churches in Cincy. Enjoy the Lord's Day tomorrow.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope you can find something in Cincinnati, but if not, and you're able, we'd love to have you at Midlane Park--worship at 11 Eastern.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2010)

Southwest Ohio Reformed Presbyterian Church, an RPCNA church plant up in Sharonville off I-75

Location:
Wingate Inn - 7500 Tylers Place Blvd
West Chester, OH, 45069
Sun:
10:30 am - 12:30 pm
6:00 pm - 8:00 pm

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

Also there is a very good Reformed Baptist church in Cincy that we attend when we are visiting my wife's family. 

Hyde Park Baptist Church


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> Looking at the web sites of the PCA churches on the Ohio side of the river, I'd suggest avoiding New City, but two of the other three appear to be worth trying: Church of the Covenant and Faith. North Cincinnatti Community Church, based on the website, I'd grade as 'can't tell'.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Not to mention the in-your-face violation of the second commandment on the second frame of their slide-show.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 23, 2010)

Everything I could recommend in my former home-town would be Baptistic and in the suburbs.

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

There definitely seems to be some Reformed work going on in West Chester - I can think of a couple of Reformed Baptist works up there. I'm encouraged about a Reformed work in Hyde Park. I grew up minutes from there.

And no Lord's Day is complete without Skyline Chilli, by the way!

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




yoyoceramic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will be visiting Cincinnati tomorrow and can't wait to visit a new church. I would love some recommendations.
> 
> ...


I grew up in the shadows of Liberty Baptist on Carthage Ave in Norwood. I'm encouraged to hear they are leaning towards a Reformed stance. I need to look into this further.


----------



## travstar (Oct 23, 2010)

I know this great RPCFTUVOTWCFITOWTH church that meets in the bathroom of the basement of one of our member's in-law's house churches.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2010)

TomVols said:


> Mark, I grew up in the shadows of Liberty Baptist on Carthage Ave in Norwood. I'm encouraged to hear they are leaning towards a Reformed stance. I need to look into this further.


 
The guy at Hyde Park Baptist Church is excellent. We really enjoyed our visit. My wife went to Norwood High School and grew up on Grove Ave. in Norwood. Her mom and step-dad still live there but we always stay with her dad who lives in Oakley and goes to the Presbyterian church in Hyde Park, Knox PC(USA).

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

Oh and Gold Star > Skyline.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 23, 2010)

Chili does not belong on top of pasta.

Just sayin'.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 23, 2010)

raekwon said:


> Chili does not belong on top of pasta. Just sayin'.



Amen.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 23, 2010)

TomVols said:


> And no Lord's Day is complete without Skyline Chilli, by the way!



Their suggestive advertising bothers us...same for Smokey Bones


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> TomVols said:
> 
> 
> > And no Lord's Day is complete without Skyline Chilli, by the way!
> ...


 
Another good reason to eat Gold Star!


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha of course! I've hears that Cincinnati chili is NOT an option.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 23, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> TomVols said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, I grew up in the shadows of Liberty Baptist on Carthage Ave in Norwood. I'm encouraged to hear they are leaning towards a Reformed stance. I need to look into this further.
> ...


 Everything except your last sentence would've made me click "helpful" 




raekwon said:


> Chili does not belong on top of pasta.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Some people just reject the truth 


> Their suggestive advertising bothers us


Interesting. Never seen this, and I watch FS Cincy all the time


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 23, 2010)

Tom, I will guarantee you that Skyline (and Smokey Bones) use suggestive advertising (more specifically, of a sexual nature) on their t-shirts. In the case of SB, it is those worn by the employees.

But it is the Lord's Day, so if you'd rather not eat out, then make the drive down to Midlane Park and you can enjoy lunch with us.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 24, 2010)

TomVols said:


> Their suggestive advertising bothers us
> Interesting. Never seen this, and I watch FS Cincy all the time



I don't know to what you're referring, but I meant Skyline's advertising (the shirt slogans, etc.).


----------



## TomVols (Oct 24, 2010)

FS Cincy = Fox Sports Cincinnati, where you see a Skyline or Gold Star commercial eveyr 4 and a half seconds. 

I am referring to their ads, t-shirts, etc. Maybe in my naivete, I've missed something. At any rate, we're hopelessly off topic now. Sorry to the OP.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I worshipped with the believers at The Church of the Covenant. Christ centered, gospel-driven preaching from Titus 1. After service, I grabbed some of this:


----------



## TomVols (Oct 25, 2010)

yoyoceramic said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I worshipped with the believers at The Church of the Covenant. Christ centered, gospel-driven preaching from Titus 1. After service, I grabbed some of this:


 

You truly worshipped God yesterday


----------



## TomVols (Oct 25, 2010)

Proverbs 15:15 "All the days of the afflicted are evil, 
but the cheerful of heart has a continual feast." (ESV)

Respectfully, my brother in the Lord, I'm sorry you appear to have no place for my being cheerful of heart. And not for nothing: I did *not* say what you accused me of. Therefore, false witness has occurred, In my humble opinion. 

Just out of curiosity, did you eat anything last Lord's Day? Take any pleasure in anything you did? Do anything "common?" 

While you say you intended respect and charity, your post seemed to be more acrimonious in nature.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 25, 2010)

I thank you for your reply. On the whole, it does appear more charitable than your first one towards me. However, I maintain that you did bear false witness by implying that I was guilty of profaning the Lord's Day by suggesting our brother eat a certain food simply because you rejected the levity with which such a thought was offered. To say I was making light of the Lord's day is a bit of a logical stretch. The presence of an emoticon might have made this more clear. Then again, it might have not mattered one whit to you (one was present in a similar comment). I understand your precision-natured analysis. However, when my words are taken in totality, I don't think it is reasonable to conclude that I believe or was asserting that the presence or absence of a certain food adds or takes away from anything relative to keeping the Lord's Day holy, which is why I take offense at your assertion and perceive that I have been misrepresented & been the victim of false witness. I do have to question whether you do mean what you say when you claim your post is directed impersonally or indiscriminately. Why did you quote me then? . It would have been much more profitable and charitable if you had simply said "if this was your intent and attitude" in preface. Without this, you adjudicated the matter without the totality of evidence (forgive me...former law student coming out)  To sum, to ascribe sinister motives/attitudes is a violation of the command to abstain from bearing false witness. If you wish not to apologize for this, that is certainly your choice. At any rate, I forgive you as one forgiven by Christ with a forgiveness undeserved and unmerited. 

I'm sorry you are experiencing grief at my perception of acrimony in your post. I fear the written word may be failing us. I may very well be guilty as well.


> I truly am sorry for any undue offense that I have caused, and hope that you will understand that my response, or whatever you wish to term it, was a gentle nudging back to the importance of keeping the Lord's Day holy, and not a confession that I have kept it pure while all others have violated it.


I forgive you as one forgiven by Christ with a forgiveness undeserved and unmerited. I wholeheartedly agree that we should keep the Lord's Day holy. I apologize if my levity offends you. I would disagree if one believes that levity renders conviction of truth impotent.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 25, 2010)

Gladly. I wasn't serious. I was kidding. You _assumed_ otherwise. If I had said "No Lord's Day is complete without Skyline Chilli," so go and purchase a meal at said establishment on the Lord's Day, for without it, it wouldn't be complete" then you'd have a point. But I said, tongue squarely in cheek, only about a third of that. Yes, I may have miscommunicated. Yes, you misinterpreted. Yes, I forgive you.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 26, 2010)

Already granted, friend.  Grace and peace to you. Being sporadic around here (and I hope that changes), perhaps I should be more cautious and not assume people know exactly what I mean. Sometimes, as I said earlier, the typed word fails us. We can't hear inflection, tone, etc. A good emoticon may be like apples of Gold in..... okay, too much? 

I am thankful for my reformed sisters and brothers, for this board, and for you.


----------

